# waste a shot, or serve it cold?



## funinacup

My store is using a black&white bean to cup (manual steam function) machine, but previously we had a 2 group wega which I loved!

We sold mainly double shot drinks, and so had 2 x double shot portafilters on the machine 99% of the time, so when someone asked for a single espresso, I told the guys to use a double shot and take espresso from one side of the pourer, letting one side go to waste, to avoid using a stone cold portafilter which would cool the coffee down too much before serving.

I was happy to lose 1 shot if it meant the customer received a better quality drink, but the issue comes when I'm training clients who don't have a 3 group machine - I obviously want to avoid promoting waste, but don't want them to serve bad quality drinks!

What approach do you take when training clients/staff (lee and glenn especially as i know you train regularly)

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Glenn

Throw it - Don't serve it

Your staff could use it for calibration, as they should be testing the drinks throughout the day

If you have a 3 group machine you should rotate the use of the group throughout the day. I have seen some machines where 1 group is almost new and the remaining 2 groups are knackered - due to placement of the grinder and habits of the staff. If they had rotated their use of the groups then the seals etc may have lasted longer too


----------



## LeeWardle

Throw it. As well as the points that Glenn mentioned you'll find that a single portafilter will give a poor extraction compared to your double. You'll also have to load it up and tamp really hard to get anywhere near the extraction time of the double. This of course will give consistency issues. If you're worried that clients will be worried about the wasted shot, talk to them about the margins and GP. The wastage costs MUUUUUUUUUUUUCHHHHHHHH less than what you'd lose if a customer didn't come back or buy a second. If they are having to waste a lot then perhaps a re-think in of the drinks menu would be a good thing?

Let us know how you get on!

Lee


----------



## RolandG

Nothing to add







I volunteered some training to a local cafe recently and recommended splitting a double and throwing the other shot. The reason I gave was Lee's - keep a consistent method (using the double) that works, and don't worry the very occasional waste - the vast majority of the drinks served use doubles anyway. I would have advised tasting if there was someone who would drink espressos.


----------



## clearfish

Totally agree with Glenn, Lee & Roland. Throw it, enjoy it yourself or offer it up as a treat to an espresso lover in the shop.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I don't work in a shop (so arguably I shouldn't really comment in this thread) but even at home where I grind by hand, I'd sink it and do another when someone else was ready for one.

(I likely wouldn't drink it myself since I'm a doubles-only fellow to start with.)


----------



## DomesticEspresso

Hi there,

Basically you would do what you are doing currently by running one shot away or you can quite simply keep the single filter basket on the top of the machine to heat it but this means popping it on and off everytime you needed it and were done with it unless you keep a couple up there but personally i would run it away! Like said previously its cheaper than loosing a customer by serving them a dud!


----------



## coffeeman

I agree also, waste it every time. if you advise pouring it into a shot glass instead of letting it run away the temptation is there for staff to hang onto it for a drink in the future.

I'd explain why not to keep it and, if a decent barista wants to capture it and measure it/drink it then let him/her decide to do that.


----------



## jonnie d

I agree with what is said above, you just cant get the extraction from a cold single PF, and its a time waster for you and your customers, especially if your a very busy cafe. Single PF's can take a lot of coffee to produce a good extraction too.


----------



## SlowRoast

Waste, we don't use single shot in Costa, just let it pour down the drain. When on bar I occasionally hear customers behind me saying about it being wasteful, and that places like Nero put it into something else (Which we do, if there's two single shot drinks then we can use the two singles obviously) but otherwise it goes down the hole!


----------



## chequ3r

Much to the dismay of my boss, I just pour any spare shots into the drip tray if I know they're not going to be used within the next minute or so.

I refuse to serve stale espresso to anyone


----------



## CC&E

The way Costa train their staff encourages the waste of the extra shot. They are taught to extract into two demitasse, a) to check if tamping technique was even, b) if it was not even, serve the best shot. We think this is the best way to waste a shot if you have to.


----------



## Angelo

CC&E said:


> The way Costa train their staff encourages the waste of the extra shot. They are taught to extract into two demitasse, a) to check if tamping technique was even, b) if it was not even, serve the best shot. We think this is the best way to waste a shot if you have to.


You know I have been communicating with Costa on this but getting nowhere. By pulling double the quantity they are reducing the quality of the Espresso they do give you. Surely for best taste you do not want to draw longer than necessary.


----------

